# To Glossmax...



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Any chance you could supply 500ml of Valet Pro protectant?

Fancy ordering some other products from you soon.

Hope you can help me as I'm originally from the beautiful South Wales area

Rich


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Valet Pro Protectant? I don't think we stock this sorry. I'll check with Paul for you again tomorrow though.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

PM sent :thumb:


----------

